# Destin report All Jacks



## comparin (Mar 15, 2008)

Where'd the Pompano go? Spent all day on the beach, no Pomps. Jacks all over the place.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Awesome! I'd take a jack over a pompano any day of the week. 

How many did you end up getting? I take it sand fleas since you were after pomp.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Justin618 said:


> Awesome! I'd take a jack over a pompano any day of the week.


Yep! Me too!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Why in the world would you want a jack crevalle over a pompano ? Bait ?


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

GROUPERKING said:


> Why in the world would you want a jack crevalle over a pompano ? Bait ?


That and a way better fight. I don't really go fishing to bring home food. I just enjoy the fight


----------



## Penn720 (Nov 1, 2013)

It looks from your pic that the water is clearing up. It was really brown earlier in the week at p'cola. Looks like I'll be heading out in the morning. :yes:


----------



## comparin (Mar 15, 2008)

Yes, water crystal clear. Could see the schools clear as day. Funny really, the dolphins were running the jacks within 5 ft of the beach, tearing em up!! Dolphins were turning upside down coming out of the water with Jacks in their mouth!!! Even though I wanted to catch Pompano, must admit it was pretty spectacular. 
I actually had to pull in my three pomp rigs to keep from catching the jacks. 
After a while I got bored and took my Cobia rod and threw out a 7 in top water plug and caught another Jack for the helluva it. They do put up a great fight...


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

if you bleed them out right away and keep them cool they taste pretty good. just have to bleed them properly like all jacks. 

good job with that beast, I bet it put up one helluva fight on the pomp gear!


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

GROUPERKING said:


> Why in the world would you want a jack crevalle over a pompano ? Bait ?


Because I dont ever catch enough Pompano to make a good meal for everyone at the table. And Jacks fight WAY BETTER.

Never heard of using one for bait...


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

NoMoSurf said:


> Because I dont ever catch enough Pompano to make a good meal for everyone at the table. And Jacks fight WAY BETTER.
> 
> Never heard of using one for bait...


 
yea they are supposed to be very good bait... used one in the bay last year... hooked up, dragged started being pulled, leader failed. 

im really glad the fish decided to all show up in the same week!!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

NoMoSurf said:


> Because I dont ever catch enough Pompano to make a good meal for everyone at the table. And Jacks fight WAY BETTER.
> 
> Never heard of using one for bait...


 When I was younger , jacks use to be one of my favorite baits for shark fishing.


----------



## SupremeHair (Mar 8, 2014)

Thanks for the report! Heading to Navarre this morning to set up for Pompano but now have my Cobia Rod and will have it on the "stand by" with a big chugger looking for marauding Jacks. Water still a little chilly to wet wade with Fly rod so inivted a buddy to set up a spread of Pomp rods and enjoy the day.


----------

